# Honda Civic Type R Machine Polish



## robgraham17 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi, new to the forum, I've just purchased a new daily driver in the form of a 2010, Honda Civic Type R. Managed to find a rare Deep Sapphire Blue with 20k miles.


















I read through a lot of posts about how the paint is very soft. I have a CYC Dual action polisher and also the Auto Finesse Revitalise Kit. I also have Chemical Guys V series compounds, but I think these maybe a little harsh.

After some advise on what's best to use on the car. As there are quite a few swirls that need sorting.

I was looking to purchase some new CG Hex Logic pads but unsure on colour.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice car! :thumb: Love that blue.

With regards to help with pads take a look at this:

http://www.autopiaforums.com/Todd-Helme/polish-chart.jpg

Hope that helps


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Now that's a lovely car! More pics please!

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Just start with the least aggressive polish and pad, then check the level of correction you achieve. Don't look for perfection if you are new to a machine polish just a good level you are happy with. 

Gonz.


----------



## Reddaddy67 (Jul 1, 2011)

Fantastic colour👍
I'm soon to be in a similar position with soft jap paint, again in blue so will be interested in what you choose.
Oh and yep, more pics too please😁

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome to the world of high revving madness! 

The paint is very soft but it will reward your efforts with a lovely shine. Start with very low aggressive go from there. 

Still prefer red but blue is a very nice colour 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Never seen a blue one, I agree with oldsparky about red being best for obvious reasons lol <---------
Great cars, clarksons review was a load of rubbish, sorry clarkson


----------



## robgraham17 (Nov 30, 2014)

Will post results when I get a chance to clean it at the weekend. A few more pictures as requested. Don't have many as only had the car two weeks. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow thats a fantastic looking machine rob.

Superb in that colour too.
I've had an Accord, an EP3 and now have a CRZ.

Sonax EX04-06 on a green Rupes pad or a white Sonus SFX2 pad should sort things out nicely.

Go for the white polishing first before working up to the green Rupes pads.
Odd combo I know, but they work for me, and I really like the Sonax polish.

For a bit of extra bling, a coat of Prima Amigo glaze does the business on my black mini too


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

My fn2 got swirls within weeks of correcting it, no matter the care used the paint is a 'mare. A coating can help some what


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

robgraham17 said:


>


I actually thought there was some sort of cool roof spoiler on the civic, covered in foam. Then realised that it's actually the car in the background lol.

Lovely car chum. Really nice to see it in blue.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFox-UK (Jan 11, 2016)

Agree. Lovely looking car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

